# امتحان بلدية دبي g+4



## المهندس المدني س (8 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوة الاعزاء :
اود التقدم لامتحان دبي ارضي + اربعة ( كمقاول ) هل لي بفائدة من احدكم من المجربين للامتحان


----------



## ابراهيييم (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بخصوص امتحان بلدية دبي ( مقاول )
خمس اسئلة كاتالي :
1- اذكر 4 انواع لعمل shoring او سند جوانب الحفر
2- ما هو اقل حمل للتور كرين minimum capacity of tower crane 
3- يرسملك بلان لبلاطة flat slabe ويطلب منك رسم قطاع يمر بالاعمدة ووضع حديد التسليح ( رئيسي + اضافي )
4- يطلب منك رسم قطاع في basement wall 
5- يرسملك بلان لرافت ويطلب منك قطاع لتوضيح حديد التسليح 
الامتحان بيكون الساعه 8 ص حتي 10 ص 
مبني البلدية في منطقة ديرة الدور الثاني مكتب رقم 16
والله الموفق


----------



## التوأم (9 مارس 2011)

ابراهيييم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بخصوص امتحان بلدية دبي ( مقاول )
> خمس اسئلة كاتالي :
> 1- اذكر 4 انواع لعمل shoring او سند جوانب الحفر
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا انت عارف الامتحان شكلك انت اللى بتحط الامتحان​


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

هل هناك نسخة


----------



## yazid200881 (9 مارس 2011)

ممكن تعطيني الامتحانات ا معلم باضافة الاجوبة لوتكرمت طبعا هههههههههههه


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاسئله


----------



## ابراهيييم (13 مارس 2011)

انا حبيت اساعد الناس لاني دخلت الامتحان وكنت تايه جدا مش عارف ايه اللي ممكن ييجي ولما طلع الإمتحان سهل قولت اطمن الناس


----------



## ahmed_d (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يبشمهندس
عقبال الارضي + 12


----------



## eng.shahawy (9 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## omarwael (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*امتحان بلدية أرضي +4*

الرجاء تزويدنا بحل لهذة الاسئله ياجماعة الخير


----------



## omarwael (4 نوفمبر 2012)

حل الاسئله بلدية دبي أرضي +4


----------



## alialiali20 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

انا مش داخل الامتحان ولا حاجه بس ممكن يا بشمهندس تجاول على الاسئل للاستفاده
وشكرا


----------



## maged nesseem (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور خيييي


----------



## شريف العباسى (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم لقيت حضرتك كاتب انك هتدخل امتحان بلديه دبى g+1 فنا عندى الامتحان ده كمان كام يوم فكنت عاوز اعرف هو بيتكلم عن ايه وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (20 يناير 2014)

بالتوفيق و إلى الأمام دائما يا هندسه
:76:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:76:​


----------



## aymanallam (13 فبراير 2014)

:75::20::75:


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (2 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله بكل خير ووفقكم


----------



## eng95cse (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله بكل خير ووفقكم​


----------



## hassanaki (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررر


----------



## rakan alallaf (8 أبريل 2015)

هل هذا الامتحان يشمل مهندس *الاشراف( وليس التصميم )* في المكاتب الاستشارية ام ان لهم امتحانا مختلف ؟


----------



## اشرف رؤف (5 مارس 2016)

اود التقدم لامتحان دبي ارضي + أول ( كمقاول ) هل لي بفائدة من احدكم من المجربين للامتحان فى 2015 -2016​
​


----------



## اشرف رؤف (5 مارس 2016)

*أمتحان بلديه دبي أرضى + أول*

اود التقدم لامتحان دبي ارضي + أول ( كمقاول ) هل لي بفائدة من احدكم من المجربين للامتحان فى 2015 -2016
​


----------



## alakishik (2 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خير بس هالامتحان ل g+1 ولا g+4


----------



## alakishik (2 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خير بس هالامتحان ل g+1 ولا g+4??


----------

